# Somewhere off Jazz Street (band)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very laid back, melodious and minimalistic soundscapes with a small amount of improv.






I really enjoy them!

thoughts?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe this fits into the "dark jazz" or "doom jazz" genre, because of course, everything needs to be categorized .

Lots of other bands and artists with similar feel, atmospheres and overall sound.

The Dale Cooper Quartet, Trigg and Gusett, Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble, Somnambulist Quintet, Manet, The Sarto Klyn V, Swami Lateplate, and plenty more...

Lots of stuff to explore.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> I believe this fits into the "dark jazz" or "doom jazz" genre, because of course, everything needs to be categorized .
> 
> Lots of other bands and artists with similar feel, atmospheres and overall sound.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the suggestions. I really enjoy this Jazz music, it’s moving and entertaining.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

whatever that is, it isn't jazz

not that it is bad or terrible or anything, it just isn't jazz. Jazz swings. these guys couldn't swing from a tree


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Might dig this, same vibe but full orchestra rather than synths


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> I believe this fits into the "dark jazz" or "doom jazz" genre, because of course, everything needs to be categorized .


You'd think they'd call it Jazz Noir, since it sounds like the soundtrack to a detective show. Anyway, I wish Mr. Hendricks would use a real saxophone. The playing would be more nuanced. But I guess that's the sax player in me coming out.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Might dig this, same vibe but full orchestra rather than synths


I'm digging this. It's very evocative with its dark timbre under the bright alto sax. The soloist holds back enough to be expressive without being distractive. I love seeing the contrabass saxophone; I suppose if it were live, that thing would be a greater presence.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Might dig this, same vibe but full orchestra rather than synths


brilliant, but was there any improvisation? It seems more like Gershwin than Jazz.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No one comes close to Phish imo when it comes to live improv. There is an app called phish just jams, it’s free! Until they stop singing live and just jam, this app keeps me happy.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> brilliant, but was there any improvisation? It seems more like Gershwin than Jazz.


Jazz does not require improv-is Duke Ellington’s Orch not Jazz until someone improvs a solo? What is the line between composition and improv?

And why is Gershwin not Jazz?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Jazz does not require improv-is Duke Ellington’s Orch not Jazz until someone improvs a solo? What is the line between composition and improv?
> 
> And why is Gershwin not Jazz?


I enjoyed it, I don’t get too hung up on genre labels. It’s all art.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> I believe this fits into the "dark jazz" or "doom jazz" genre, because of course, everything needs to be categorized .
> 
> Lots of other bands and artists with similar feel, atmospheres and overall sound.
> 
> ...


My category would be the ‘not jazz’ category!😎


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It is pretty soulless music,


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Nate Miller said:


> whatever that is, it isn't jazz
> 
> not that it is bad or terrible or anything, it just isn't jazz. Jazz swings. these guys couldn't swing from a tree


While I agree that this stuff, even though it is usually labeled "Dark Jazz", is probably not jazz, I have to disagree with your statement that "jazz swings".

There is plenty of jazz that doesn't swing.

What jazz does, over time, is evolve and change.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> There is plenty of jazz that doesn't swing.
> 
> What jazz does, over time, is evolve and change.


I think we philosophically disagree. You see, I learned to play jazz on the bandstand from guys who were around in the bop era. That style of jazz I believe to be a dead art. Literally everyone who played it is now dead.

My style is stuck in 1955. I approach it alot like I do baroque music. To me there is a point where jazz evolves into something else entirely that is just not the jazz that I've listened to and played my whole life. Doesn't make it bad music, I just wouldn't call it jazz. That's just me, speaking for myself.

and I'm nobody, so its not that big a deal, that's just where I'm coming from


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Nate Miller said:


> I think we philosophically disagree. You see, I learned to play jazz on the bandstand from guys who were around in the bop era. That style of jazz I believe to be a dead art. Literally everyone who played it is now dead.
> 
> My style is stuck in 1955. I approach it alot like I do baroque music. To me there is a point where jazz evolves into something else entirely that is just not the jazz that I've listened to and played my whole life. Doesn't make it bad music, I just wouldn't call it jazz. That's just me, speaking for myself.
> 
> and I'm nobody, so its not that big a deal, that's just where I'm coming from


But, if you learned to play jazz from the guys who were around during the Dixieland era, and your style was stuck in the 1920's, wouldn't it be likely that you would be saying the same thing about bebop, as not being jazz, because it lacked some attribute that Dixieland had?

Seems you are drawing an arbitrary line, where if music has X, Y, Z attributes, it is jazz. But if it only has X, Y but does not have Z, it is not jazz. From what I can tell, that line could be drawn in almost every decade, where everything before the line is jazz, everything after is not. Then, a decade later, after further evolution, the line for what is jazz, and what is not, moves again. 

My uncle was the pianist for the Harry James Big Band during their heyday. I used to hang out at his house back in the 70's and 80's. On any given day, the likes of: Louis Belson, Allan Sherman, Rosemary Clooney, Dick Haymes, and other big band era notables, would be at his house. Even Buddy Rich was there a couple of time when he was in town. He was the stunt pianist for the movie, The Eddy Duchin Story. Let me tell you, none of them were fans of bebop and post bop.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

that's pretty cool that you got to meet those guys through your dad. I got to know some famous jazzmen growing up, too. That's why when I was a teenager I wanted to be a professional sideman and play gigs for a living. But I still play alot of jam sessions in all kinds of styles, and that's why, for practical purposes, if I'm going to approach the music like I'm playing rock, but with changes, than I'm playing rock with changes. I'll be using different idiomatic licks, different voicings, its just different

yes, I play bop and my style is stuck in 1955. I am a stick in the mud, but in the words of Martin Luther, "Here I Stand"


----------

